# My new 30gal cube hood project journal



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi in this thread i will show the process in which my new hood is being made by my dad.
Enjoy!!
cutting boards








Mock up








Drying








gluing on molding








the assembled top








bottom with molding on









MORE TO COME

PW


----------



## kunerd (Aug 2, 2007)

Dang looks nice. I wish i had all those toys in my garage


----------



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Yea theres so many "toys" that its practically impossible to move in there lol

but its his hobby like fish keeping is mine

PW


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Your dad really does professional looking work! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished job.


----------



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of the hood on the tank 
enjoy









PW


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks good! How will you finish it, does it have an openable top or is it hinged somewhere, and what lighting goes in it?


----------



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well the design calls for the lid to hinge in the middle. This was just a test fit to see what it would look like.

I plan on staining the middle section a dark cherry color to match the stand, and the top and bottom molding part will be painted black to match the top of the stand.

For lighting i will be putting a 96watt pc kit in it.

I cant wait to show more

PW


----------



## jopapeca (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, really very nice work.
:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey heres a new update. This is it with the paint and the stain. I still got a few coats to put on it.


----------

